# Desk for my niece



## dave3 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hope she likes it. Anybody use Varathane triple thick? Its leaving brush marks the last 2 times I used it. Different brush types. Cant figure it out. Maybe to warm out?

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 23, 2017)

Nice looking desk Dave. Have you checked the date on the varathane? If it’s not old the only suggestion I would have would be to try to thin it a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2017)

My guess would be drying too fast. Nice desk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dave3 (Sep 23, 2017)

Will check date. Yea its been a little warm around here so might be it. Thanks guys.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 23, 2017)

Very nice! Great way to show off that ambrosia.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 23, 2017)

"Hope she likes it"??? Are you nuts??!!??

She'll treasure it for her whole life & tell everyone you made it for her!! Its beautiful!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Sep 23, 2017)

Definitely a piece she'll cherish. I'm with @NYWoodturner on the finish..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 23, 2017)

Heck, if she doesn't treasure it I'll take it and I'll treasure it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2017)

That is a beautiful desk! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 23, 2017)

That's a really sharp desk! I have always had problems with brush marks using the thicker polys and varnishes. What works for me is to apply a thick coat or two, sand it smooth with 320 grit, then spray the last coat with a rattle can....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 24, 2017)

Very nice love the nice clean design to show off the beautiful wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

